# More on the jeans quilt



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Finished up all the blocks I had from the old jeans for this quilt. I will have to put it away until I collect more jeans, but I am sure if I raid some closets this weekend, I will have more to finish this up! I really am liking the way this is turning out!

The front:










The back:










Again, the link is here:

http://www.straw.com/equilters/library/jeans/jeans_gallbaros.html


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

That is so very cool!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Neat!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's really very cool!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I really like that! How are you going to finish it? Borders?


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I LOVE it! I've made jean rugs and a quilt before, but that technique is very cool!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I love it too and plan to make one myself!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great! I like how you did the section of black in the middle.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking Good :sing::sing::sing:
It is fun to recycle 
bopeep


----------



## barefooted (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow!, thats really beautiful. It inspires me


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow! This is beautiful! Now I have a great idea for all those used jeans the family have been giving me. Thank you, MacaReenie! I think I will use old tee shirts for the centers and puff them up a bit with batting. Sort of a "Manly" Cathedral Window. This would be a good way to use up leftovers from a traditional tee shirt quilt, too, eh?lol


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I bookmarked the plans for this a while ago and started saving jeans for it. You inspired me to start cutting, and my DH is thrilled to get my stash of old jeans out of the closet. I have 3 sizes of circles, 8", 6", and 4", trying to use as much of the material as possible. What size circles did you use? And what size square inside? I'm thinking the 4" might make cute tote bags for groceries.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I used the lid of a Folger's coffee can to cut the circles and a 4 inch square fit inside that perfectly. So, my blocks end up being 4 inches. I also am going to make tote bags this way. I saved the waistbands intact to use as handles.Now I just have to save up enough jeans to finish the quilt!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

For the last couple of years I have been hitting all the yard sales I could getting old jeans.They go for anywhere from 25 cents to a couple dollars. I was building purses out of them. I also could not part with the old jeans of mine and hubby's. I figured there must be some use for them,  Anyway I have started one of these quilts by cutting up most of all his old worn out jeans and it is going really nice. I found a lid at work that we use for the aluminum carry out containers measured 7" and then cut about a 5" inside square for mine. So far it is about 8 circles long and 6 circles wide. Been using up all the scraps form other projects for the back. I must say this is a great idea.
My DH suggested making pillows or pillow covers out of them for throwing on the couch too. I like the tote idea, but that will need to wait till the quilt is done....


----------

